# Can I take Clomid without period starting?



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

Iv'e read that I can take Clomid mid cycle without my period. Is that true? 

My cycle is very irregular. Has anyone taken Clomid without their period? 

Thanks


----------



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## lilac789 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi boots41.

I'm afraid I haven't heard of that. I was prescribed provera to force my af before I could take clomid. I hadn't had a cycle for about 6 years before ttc. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I have heard of it, but it's not generally advised.  I think it's usually to be sure you're not pregnant, but I personally think it's best to 'reset' your cycle.  My consultant was always open to most things, but not taking Clomid without a period x


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm thinking of taking it too without my AF>
I'm on day 36.  Definitely not pregnant/no ovulation at all this month.

I can't see how it will matter, as when you don't ovulate its not even a real period is it?

I would love to know if others have successfully taken this course.


----------



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

I didn't ovulate either and have just taken a HPT to make sure I'm not pregnant (I'm not).

I'm going to start taking Clomid 50mg from tonight. I've done some research and it seems its fine to take it without a period first as long as you know for sure you're not pregnant. I would also do an ovulation test too to check you're not about to ovulate (I did and I'm not).

Let me know baby number what you decide.


----------



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

Also, If anyone know where I can get a follicle tracking scan done please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## MrsPrufrock (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello,

Just to share my experience - when the consultant decided we should try Clomid, I was given an injection to bring on AF & told to wait 10 days - if no bleed, call the 11th day post injection day one & start Clomid from there. I did that (Clomid at 50mg) and waited the 42 days; again, no AF and BFN. Then given a course of Provera and told to wait 7 days after finishing that and if still no AF, call the 8th day day one. So that's me now on 2nd Clomid cycle (upped to 100mg this time) having had no bleeding since Dec. 14, all OK'd by clinic. 

Hope that helps


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Boots how did you get on?


----------

